# help with achieving a Fender 60's blonde colour on my tele



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have a telecaster body which I am refinishing. I want to do it in a Fender blonde colour, it's going to based off a guitar I saw in a japanese comic, which itself was based on a '68 tele.

This the colour I'm trying to achieve...

















I know guitar reranch sells a blonde nitro in aerosol, but I'd like to stay way from nitro because I don't want to deal with the fumes and everything. I want to use poly. I am planning on using minwax wipe-on poly for the final top coat. But I first need to achieve the colour. 

So the process would go: grain filler-->sealer (can i use the wipe-on poly for this?)-->colour-->top coat

Does anyone know how I would be able to tint the poly to get this colour? I want to get a semi-transparent finish. I also have a store near me that sells these: Tone Finish Toner, Standard Colors - Mohawk Finishing

Would this work? (I guess I'd have to mix colours...maybe an amber then a yellow). 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..first thing..the mohawk in your link..is nitro base paint..second..Poly's fume are as bad basicaly. Third, if you want THAT color, you need Butterscotch blonde, straight Blonde is VERY close to white.


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for your quick reply. I figured the poly fumes would be just as bad. I guess it just comes down to the fact that I can get it in "wipe on" form. Looks like it's too big a project for me at this point, perhaps I'll use this body to experiment on and down the line get a better one. 

Thanks for pointing out that the mohawk toners are nitro based though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't get scared by spray cans...they work realy well..


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh no, I have no doubts about spray cans! It's just that I don't have a proper workspace to work in for spray cans, so wipe on is really my only option.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

liddokun said:


> Oh no, I have no doubts about spray cans! It's just that I don't have a proper workspace to work in for spray cans, so wipe on is really my only option.


Again...neither do i....and i make over 20 guitars a year.. only thing you need is a space to Spay..and one to let it dry in.


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

A decent recipe for the finish is 10:1 clear:white nitro, then a few drops of amber tint for the butterscotch coloration.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im in the process of building a les paul special & i was going to try a tv yellow anyone got any recipes to get that.as a transparent color


----------

